# Where do people get these bolts



## c.c.co. (Nov 13, 2006)

Building a rough sawn cedar pergola and this project needs the decorative black bolts through the beams and posts. Where do I get the bolts you see in magazines for a pergoa? Are people just spray painting galvanized?


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Where have you looked so far. There are alot of hardware sites. But being that its cedar, i would be careful about "bleeding" any color onto the wood. So anything other than stainless would give you problems..


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I paint mine, of if the budget allows I give them to my power coater. Cost me about $.50 a bolt.


----------



## SAH (May 6, 2010)

http://www.portlandbolt.com/products/bolts/carriage-bolts.html

Good luck


----------



## RMcBride (Dec 21, 2009)

If you don't need a bolt you can use the timberlock screws - available at home depot. They have a nice 1/2 head on them with a star bit drive. Coated black - rated to replace lag screws.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.blacksmithsdepot.com/Tem...eLocation=/Resources/Products/hardware&where=


----------



## cbfx3 (Aug 25, 2009)

You should be able to find them at a shop that deals with specialty door hardware type stuff


----------

